# Should we add "Like" functionality to SAS?



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

We use the add-on software vBSEO in addition to the forum software vBulletin.

They recently introduced a feature called the "Likes Tree". More info and examples can be seen here: http://www.vbseo.com/f5/likes-tree-finding-forums-most-useful-content-will-change-forever-46360/

We are considering adding this to SAS, but want to get feedback from you guys first.

It would make finding the most helpful and informative posts in a big thread easier. It would also make it easier to quickly show your support for someone's post.

But as a social anxiety forum, we understand how this feature might make people uncomfortable to post.

Please vote on the poll and/or share your thoughts in the thread. All positive and negative feedback is welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes. I've wanted to "like" many posts before.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Drew said:


> But as a social anxiety forum, we understand how this feature might make people uncomfortable to post.


Bingo. I would probably stop posting if it was implemented, it's most likely just going to be used to like friend's posts and stuff like that. Popularity contest pretty much.


----------



## deathcard (Jun 14, 2011)

i know i am the new guy but honestly i think its a bad idea for this forum... i think some might be disappointed if their posts were not giving the thumbs up.
possibly leading members to post less... just my negative view point.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

GunnyHighway said:


> Bingo. I would probably stop posting if it was implemented, it's most likely just going to be used to like friend's posts and stuff like that. Popularity contest pretty much.





deathcard said:


> i know i am the new guy but honestly i think its a bad idea for this forum... i think some might be disappointed if their posts were not giving the thumbs up.
> possibly leading members to post less... just my negative view point.


Thank you for being willing to share your thoughts. I really appreciate it.

This is exactly why I'm so hesitant to implement this feature.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it. It might be used for reasons other than your intentions for implementing it, but it shouldn't be a big deal. Having a comment "Liked" a bunch of times is really no different than a comment being quoted over and over again, with people just saying "I agree" or "Ditto".
People whose comments aren't "liked" shouldn't feel any different than when they don't have their comments quoted over and over in agreement.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I've had an urge to like posts before, but if it makes other people uncomfortable I would be fine not having it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Bingo. I would probably stop posting if it was implemented, it's most likely just going to be used to like friend's posts and stuff like that. Popularity contest pretty much.


This.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Thinking about it though, if it's not terribly hard to implement, I guess I'd be fine with a test run for a couple days. See how it goes, see if my guess is right or if I'm just thinking too negatively of people on here. (I'd love to be proven incorrect)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> Bingo. I would probably stop posting if it was implemented, it's most likely just going to be used to like friend's posts and stuff like that. Popularity contest pretty much.





Daniel89 said:


> This.


Kind of ironic, but this is a good example of why a "Like" button would be alright. Instead of quoting and saying "This." you could just press "Like".


----------



## deathcard (Jun 14, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Thinking about it though, if it's not terribly hard to implement, I guess I'd be fine with a test run for a couple days. See how it goes, see if my guess is right or if I'm just thinking too negatively of people on here. (I'd love to be proven incorrect)


if i understand the software. the liked post are moved to the top... many of us are already hesitant to post but if we see these brilliantly worded posts that others have given the thumbs up...
well how can i possibly post in this thread... the answer has already been given.

just a scenario that i think will become real.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lets add a +/- rep button too.


----------



## deathcard (Jun 14, 2011)

Logan X said:


> Lets add a +/- rep button too.


rofl


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

deathcard said:


> if i understand the software. the liked post are moved to the top... many of us are already hesitant to post but if we see these brilliantly worded posts that others have given the thumbs up...
> well how can i possibly post in this thread... the answer has already been given.
> 
> just a scenario that i think will become real.


The Likes Tree functionality won't change the order of the posts, which I agree would be bad...and confusing. It will only let people see the posts that have been most liked (by clicking the Like icon) and jump to them if they wish.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Kind of ironic, but this is a good example of why a "Like" button would be alright. Instead of quoting and saying "This." you could just press "Like".


True now that i think about it. :lol
But I'm not sure, i still think it would make some people feel a bit left out.
Personally i wouldn't care is my posts were "liked" or not.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a question, would it be like Facebook where it allows you to see which members "liked" which posts?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

the cheat said:


> I have a question, would it be like Facebook where it allows you to see which members "liked" which posts?


Yes, you would be able to see who liked a post.

Edit: But we could also look into disabling this if people took issue with it.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

To all forums ASAP please 

I've been on another forum where you could star a user's post and that made navigation quick and easy as the threads quickly became big.

As long as there's no down vote feature I see no reason why it would make people feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

As a friend of mine posted on facebook, "Liking, the lazy man's comment."


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

"Likes"


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hey Drew.

I think people are afraid of change like this... I'd say test it out on only a few sections .. The blog section,The Arts . Treatment Reviews, Medication, Therapy, Nutrition, and Self-Help Resources ... SA Triumph ..

As the "likes" can be very helpful , and if you only select in this these sections will help the other added drama... If you stick the "likes" all over if to many people use it - can freak some users out or make them feel bad they aren't getting as many likes...

Is there a way for a user to disable the likes say they would not want them on a thread?Say they aren't in for the attention , and they would not like to be "liked" I am sure a few people are thinking that...

I really think this is a great add in for **some** parts of the forum.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

"And I, for one, embrace our new insect overlords!"




add a like button? Yeah, I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

100% against. Looks either potentially depressing or completely useless based on that link.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Just the fact that you'd consider it..

_edited/deleted/illiterateteted_


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Sure, give it a test run.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't see a reason why not to add the functionality. Yes, it could discourage some people from posting because their posts weren't being liked as much as some others but really, does that make much of a difference? I can say from experience that it also discourages me from posting when people generally don't respond to anything I say.

It should be clear to anyone observing the posts themselves that some posts (and posters) get more attention and popularity than others. Social interaction is what it is, even on a social anxiety forum. Some things and some people are more popular than others. Anyone who is alive and lives in a society is going to have to learn that sooner or later anyway. Whether a post is "liked" by a specified button or liked by getting a plethora of responses, I don't think it makes a difference. Like-button would simply make the process faster and perhaps it might even reduce the number of posts with no actual content?

Just my thoughts.


----------



## btryan (Jun 3, 2011)

No. Even with all the good intention in the world, the like function is not going to used in a constructive way or add any real value to the post.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I would hate to post here knowing that no one will like my post, while all others will get many likes. It'll be highly depressing. Facebook is bad enough


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I think it's a cool idea and am all for it! Let's give it a shot.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

This seems like the wrong place to have something like that. Just look at how many members here complain about facebook for people not liking their status lol. I vote no.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> This seems like the wrong place to have something like that. Just look at how many members here complain about facebook for people not liking their status lol. I vote no.


I STRONGLY agree. :yes


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

No, I don't like this idea. Definitely not for the whole forum. Particularly not for any part of the forum that I post in.

How is the second option even winning? Why? It's just unnecessary.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe it would prompt more people to make constructive posts? Instead of pointless ones that don't help anyone.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No, I don't want this to look like another Facebook where it turns into a popularity contest and makes unliked people feel marginalized. There's nothing wrong with the current system where people respond to a post if they like it. Besides, it's more valuable to give a meaningful response rather than just a 'like' with a click of a button, even if it's more work.

Currently, a post that doesn't get any responses might still be read and appreciated by people. But if we have the 'like' feature, where it's easy just to like something without needing any effort, it will just make it more obvious when a post really is unpopular.

Besides that, this is primarily a support site, and I don't think liking something would further that purpose in any way. On the contrary, it will just make people more hesitant to post because it would be obvious that there's a hierarchical social structure on this site. (That's bad.)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Yes it would highlight a hierarchy. I think it's a bad idea in general on a site such as this but could be worth testing out on just a couple of forums. 

I know I'd be unhappy either way if this functionality were added. If I didn't get liked I'd feel inferior. If I did get liked, I'd want to withdraw and not post much because I'd assume many more others disliked me just for being liked. It's the SAD.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

It might be nice to have a 'Like' option without a 'Dislike' option...  Allowing votes to affect the location or visibility of posts would be annoying, though (-like how the stupid/joke YouTube comments always get seen first).


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I've found it helpful in other forums. Sometimes you don't have time to read everything and generally, the more interesting stuff gets liked. As long as there isn't a down vote, I haven't felt that it becomes a tool for making people feel rejected. I would avoid having a rank for those with the most 'like' votes. But even on forums that do this, I haven't felt it makes people feel unwelcome. 

Maybe just try it for a few sections and see how it goes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Given how "socially sensitive" most of us are, I think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Given how "socially sensitive" most of us are, I think it's a bad idea.


Agree. Alot of people on here don't have Facebook in the first place. And some people would feel really left out not getting there question Liked.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I like the idea. The only way I could personally see it as being bad, is if there was a karma system. Those are terrible for people who have SAD. 

But if it's only "likes," I don't see a problem. o: I like that kind of system.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know, it might lead to some people feeling left out. And with SA those little things just get intensified..

Also what's this wiki contributions thing on my profile?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

On the one hand, I can see how it would help people pin-point the most informational posts in certain specific subforums. 

BUT! That's assuming that everyone would use the system correctly. There's also the possibility that it could turn into a popularly contest, in which some people might "like" someone's posts simply b/c they are friends with that person, or are trying to kiss *** or whatever.

As others have said, the great majority of people here are extremely rejection sensitive. Posting something and then not getting any "likes" could be interpreted as a rejection to some members. I could see a function like this greatly reducing some people's enjoyment of the forums and hindering their desire to post.

Overall I feel that it's better for people to quote the posts that they like, as it is more incentive for them to add some thoughts of their own as well. Whereas with a "like" feature it could encourage people to click one impersonal button and be done with it, rather than make a contribution of their own.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

That'd be dope. I'd dig it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

au Lait said:


> Overall I feel that it's better for people to quote the posts that they like, as it is more incentive for them to add some thoughts of their own as well. Whereas with a "like" feature it could encourage people to click one impersonal button and be done with it, rather than make a contribution of their own.


Yep! Quoting offers more or less the same functionality while encouraging people to contribute to the conversation and minimizing the popularity contest aspect of things. Considering the fairly minor advantages a like system would offer, the potential to alienate members seems much too high.

(It'd still be really cool to see improved functionality for groups though!)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I'd dig it.


:sus

I see what you did there.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think in the end, it would discourage some people from posting.

If you like a post that much, quote 'em and say so.

Facebook's "like" feature and all of its offspring are pretty lame anyway. Just one more reason not to have any tangible interaction.


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

No, I don't care what most people think


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

The "Like" and "Dislike" feature on Facebook is just another superfluous popularity contest, in my opinion. It's just not fitting for SAS and would not be conducive to the open and, sometimes, emotionally charged conversations that exist here.

As said in previous posts, many people here are already hypersensitive and should be able to post without feeling that their content is going to be rated.

My .02


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I never liked seeing the "like" feature on any site, and I certainly don't want to see it here!


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Not that my opinion counts much, as I only have 20 posts, but from what I've seen those "Like" buttons are simply a popularity contest, most times being used by groups of friends in an almost masturbatory way.
Sure, they could be used to "Like" useful/interesting/agreeable posts, but unfortunately that's the exception, not the rule.
Also, most of us in this forum are a bunch of sentimental wimps , so we would end up misunderstanding/resenting if we never got any "Likes".


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I dunno, I've wanted to 'like' a post many times, just to let the poster know 'I appreciate this post' or 'this was a good post' - I always feel a bit silly if I just quote a post to say 'LOL YEAH' or something.

but I can see how it might make people worry...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Also, sometimes I can make very well-thought out posts on here. It takes me awhile to write something thoughtful. I just wrote something that took awhile to write out in the "looks affect your SA" thread. Sometimes it would be nice to get some recognition for a thoughtful post.

Most of my posts are simple one or two-liners. I wouldn't expect any "likes" for those, & nor should other posters.

I don't know, I think this could be confidence boosters to some people that make well-thought-out, helpful posts. Most times I see long posts that I know the people spent a lot of time on, but I have nothing to add & don't feel like posting a useless "great post, man!" additive. That's when the "like" function could come in handy.


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

yes, some forums I use have "like or thanks" and its good to see...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I do love that function...... but it is probs unsuitable here.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and keep them coming.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

At the moment the majority vote is 'yes, to all forums' - I take it that would include having the 'like' function in the picture threads? That seems like a very bad idea to me...

I agree with the point that it'd make the forum into more of a popularity contest and could cause people to feel left out. I'd probably not want to post as much if I knew others could effectively accept or reject my opinion, especially somewhere I feel pretty safe doing so at the moment. But maybe that just says more about my fear of rejection than anything else!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> At the moment the majority vote is 'yes, to all forums' - I take it that would include having the 'like' function in the picture threads? That seems like a very bad idea to me...


My vote goes to all forums. But perhaps an exception should be made for the picture forum. I agree, that could hurt people's self-esteem based on their looks. Which I realize is one of the most sensitive problems on this site.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, I should have been more clear. Majority vote is not going to be what decides this. I am using the poll to get feedback and then will make a decision myself.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe it could be useful on a few sub-forums. Not in Society & Culture (which should be moved to another page like 18+).


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think it's a good idea. I would feel rejected if I didn't get any "Likes" and I'd probally stop coming to this site for that reason


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

How about a private hug functionality instead? 

(Actually, I wouldn't mind something like that!)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I think having a "Like" option is a good idea.

I have also ran across forums that use a "Thanks" option.

*Example:*

"The Following Users Says Thanks to "X" For This Useful Post:
"E", "P", "K"

Just another suggestion.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Neptunus said:


> How about a private hug functionality instead?
> 
> (Actually, I wouldn't mind something like that!)


That's actually not a bad idea.

A private thanks or cheer that is sent as a PM.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> That's actually not a bad idea.
> 
> A private thanks or cheer that is sent as a PM.


It'd be even better if it were anonymous! Such a function probably exceeds vBulletin's capabilities, though.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

zookeeper said:


> :sus
> 
> I see what you did there.


I don't. lol ?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Have it on another forum, it's messy and I don't really see the point.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> How about a private hug functionality instead?
> 
> (Actually, I wouldn't mind something like that!)


It's a good idea, but I thought they already rejected this idea:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/send-hug-feature-120400/


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> It's a good idea, but I thought they already rejected this idea:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/send-hug-feature-120400/


I thought so too , but drew never really commented on the thread..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> It's a good idea, but I thought they already rejected this idea:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/send-hug-feature-120400/


Ah, bummer. Still would prefer it over "likes."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

the cheat said:


> I wouldn't mind it. It might be used for reasons other than your intentions for implementing it, but it shouldn't be a big deal. Having a comment "Liked" a bunch of times is really no different than a comment being quoted over and over again, with people just saying "I agree" or "Ditto".
> People whose comments aren't "liked" shouldn't feel any different than when they don't have their comments quoted over and over in agreement.


I agree with you, with or without a 'like' function I am either going to show my support in words or my disdain with words. It's not a popularity contest, if someone likes a post they will like it, if not they will not like it. The only difference to not having the 'like' is I would be more inclined to voice my opinion against those who make really unreasonable arguments etc, whereas if I had a 'like' button, I would agree with those who made a good point and leave it at that. If a like button makes you feel bitter then you shouldn't be online at all, that's the way I see it, besides, it could definitely reduce the amount of flaming I see on some threads.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

It's funny this popped up, because I just felt like "liking" a post.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, I'm behind it all the way. It's essentially the same as quoting a post and saying "this" or "haha good one" or just a smiley. It would just make it easier.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Nidhoggr said:


> If a like button makes you feel bitter then you shouldn't be online at all, that's the way I see it,


So, does this apply if you get significant social anxiety about such a function, even here? Just, you know, if you don't like it get off?

Doesn't matter if it's your only social outlet and it's more detrimental to not be here at all than to suffer some new function while on here - get off anyway?

(Interesting how it doesn't look like there's a statistical significance between the main 2 voting results. A complete split in opinion.)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> So, does this apply if you get significant social anxiety about such a function, even here? Just, you know, if you don't like it get off?
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's your only social outlet and it's more detrimental to not be here at all than to suffer some new function while on here - get off anyway?
> 
> (Interesting how it doesn't look like there's a statistical significance between the main 2 voting results. A complete split in opinion.)


It means if you're that affected by it then you'd be better off in therapy than in this toxic place where most goings-on will most likely only serve to fuel your anxiety and misanthropy. So can I answer yes?

I mean come on, this is supposed to be a social outlet? That's plain farcical, bro. :um


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Nidhoggr said:


> It means if you're that affected by it then you'd be better off in therapy than in this toxic place where most goings-on will most likely only serve to fuel your anxiety and misanthropy. So can I answer yes?
> 
> I mean come on, this is supposed to be a social outlet? That's plain farcical, bro. :um


I don't understand why the idea of it being such an outlet is farcical. People use all kinds of means to communicate and socialise. What is farcical is being told by a doctor that despite all their appeals for funding, the services for your conditions just don't exist in the health system here and the best advice they can offer is to use internet forums for support instead. I have it in writing too. Maybe I should scan a copy to add to my photo album, heh.

Anyway, back to your 1st paragraph. By that reasoning (that one should be off in therapy if that affected, and not here), then most members shouldn't be here till their various anxieties using this place are treated. Heck, perhaps they should drop out of all social situations and society completely till they've undergone treatment. And if it doesn't work then they should rinse and repeat ad infinitum and not have social contact till then but just avoid? In my question I was referring to the specific case where overall such a support site is beneficial, despite it setting off anxiety, asking if you thought members should leave even though the good outweighed the bad. That's what your reasoning had implied. Since you still say yes, I'm wondering if you missed that part.

You also changed the subject of it being purely about the like function to "most goings-on" in "this toxic place". I don't know where you drew this from since I only mentioned the like function. You're also mentioning misanthropy when all I was addressing was social anxiety issues. I don't understand.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ LIKE... hehe... sorry - I couldn't resist.

No, I vote we don't have it here either.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I already thought this place was too much like Facebook with the visitor comments, even if I actually enjoy chatting with the few people on here I do. Personally I don't like the idea, but I also don't care too much either way. I'm open to whatever. Who knows maybe I might _like_ it. ha ha...see what I did there? Yeah... :|


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok everyone, I really appreciate all your feedback.

Given the large number of people who feel very uncomfortable with this, I've decided not to add it to SAS.

I am going to think about a private way to auto PM someone a Hug/Thanks/Cheer and I'll post a poll about that too.

Thanks again,
Drew


----------

